# kindle fire + anti-glare screen protector?



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I've never owned an e-reader but want to buy one soon.

I'd personally prefer the Kindle e-ink models (for reading full-length novels), but my two youngest children (10 & 6) would like their books in full colour.
So I'm thinking about the Kindle Fire, although the screen glare factor worries me.

I've read some people saying that anti-glare screens make the reading experience comfortable on the Fire.
What is your experience, and what is the name of your anti-glare screen?

Many thanks!


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

My Boxwave screen protector solved the glare issue for me. And the finger print issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who have a glare issue (I don't, for whatever reason), we've had many reports that a screen protector solves the problem and, as Sam says, helps with the fingerprints (I do have that issue, but just clean my screen periodically).

Your kids wlll love the Kindle Fire. And it's nice to have a second Kindle in the home.

One thing to consider, if it's registered to your account, your books will appear in the Carousel (the launcher) on their Fire. Many parents set up an account for the kids to share, so that only their books appear. Others don't.

Betsy


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks n4uaua  Will have a look for it.

Thanks Betsy  And good tip re the carousel. (I tried to buy through your link, but Amazon Kindle don't deliver to Australia  )


----------

